# 76 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 172.5kg x 3 today



## felix42 (Dec 22, 2014)

This is a video of my 76 years old training partner Ernest Tuff deadlifting 172.5kg x 3 in the gym today this was his 3rd set of 3 with 172.5kg .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMfwhLnxmw​


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice lifting...


reps!


----------



## felix42 (Jan 4, 2015)

Usealittle said:


> Nice lifting...
> 
> 
> reps!



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## FitAlex (Jan 7, 2015)

Strong..


----------



## felix42 (Jan 15, 2015)

FitAlex said:


> Strong..



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 7, 2016)

very well knock off his hat, I hope everyone picks up those bars of his age


----------

